# A good all round fast Road Tyre



## Mikeoupe (25 May 2011)

Hi,

I wondered what you guys would recommend as a good all round fast road tyre? I don't think I want an ultra lightweight racing tyre, I'd like a bit of puncture protection etc but minimal (in context) rolling resistance would be nice. I use the bike for fun and fitness (fairly regular 10-30 mile rides) The bike came fitted with Vittoria Zaffiro 700x23C as standard.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## amaferanga (25 May 2011)

Michelin Krylion Carbon.


----------



## chris-s (25 May 2011)

I moved from the zaffiro's to schwalbe ultremo's, a huge improvement. Highly recommend.

Chris


----------



## accountantpete (25 May 2011)

If you ask 5 people you will get 5 different answers - I use Michelin Pro's which are reasonably light,good puncture protection and quite quick.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 May 2011)

Another one with Michelin Pro Race here.


----------



## monkeypony (25 May 2011)

Continental GP4000


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2011)

Michelin Lithion 2. £15 quid each, folding - so easy to get on/off the rims and P-Protection seems decent. They roll nicely and are a tad bit faster then my previous Gatorskins (which are £10+ more expensive).


----------



## DaveyB1981 (25 May 2011)

I like my Schwalbe Lugano's 

Dave


----------



## monnet (25 May 2011)

Pro3s but I think they're very much a race/training tyre - soft compound that does wear. Likewise for Vittoria Open Corsas.

For decent wear and puncture resistance without losing much performance Conti GP4000s


----------



## brockers (25 May 2011)

I'd say all round would be a pre-requisite for a tyre, however much it costs or however fast it is.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 May 2011)

That's wheely funny....


----------



## craigwend (25 May 2011)

Recent test in this month C+


Test - top 3


Schwalbe Ultremo ZX HD (Best on test)

Conti GP 4000S (Best for Value)*

Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp (Best Long Life)



Tested - Michelin Pro 3 (light) not the best but not Pro Race



* I have these


----------



## PpPete (25 May 2011)

amaferanga said:


> Michelin Krylion Carbon.



Impressed with them so far....


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2011)

monkeypony said:


> Continental GP4000



I would agree with you but my brother might not wrt the p'ture protection.


----------



## jayonabike (26 May 2011)

I like my Vittoria Rubino Pro's


----------



## the_mikey (26 May 2011)

I like:

Vittoria Rubino Pro III tyres
Michelin Krylion Carbon

Also, during the winter: Continental Gatorskins, I will put these on the bike in October.

I dislike:
Specialized Roubaix II 
Continental GP4000 - The tread is the weak point on these tyres, it seems designed to trap glass and debris from the road and cause punctures. I may try the triathlon version without the tread pattern, might be a much better ride.


(I suspect the streets of Bristol aren't the most road bike tyre friendly)


----------



## martint235 (26 May 2011)

I've run 3 different tyres lately:

Schwalbe Ultremo R1: Great when it's dry. Fantastic grip, low rolling resistance. However when it's wet, boy do these things puncture. 2 in about 2 hours on the run to Cambridge. On the way back when it was dry, not a problem.

Conti GP4000: Again in the dry, great tyre. In the wet I found the grip all but disappeared, and don't let them even sniff a man hole cover.

Conti 4 Seasons: still running these. They are not by a long way puncture proof but better than most. You can tell the difference when rolling to the other 2 though and I really struggle to get them above 40mph. R1 record is 45.6.

I've also used the Schwalbe Lugano and you can't really fault a £10 tyre. I got about 1000 miles out of mine.


----------



## jay clock (26 May 2011)

> Conti GP 4000S (Best for Value)*


they are pretty pricey. I would look at Conti Ultra Gatorskins if you want an all rounder


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2011)

jay clock said:


> they are pretty pricey. I would look at Conti Ultra Gatorskins if you want an all rounder



Had any trouble in the wet with Gatorskins? Mine haven't offed me but I can't say they fill me with confidence.


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had any trouble in the wet with Gatorskins? Mine haven't offed me but I can't say they fill me with confidence.



I use them all year round on the commuter, and it's fair to say it rains now and again round here. Just avoid the combination of front brake and manhole cover or other slippery additions. I've never lost control on normal road surfaces, and they don't seem to mind if you lean into the corners.

Not tried hundreds of different tyres, but I've found the Gators almost unpuncturable, and the GP4000s I use on the road bike just as good and loads lighter. I had Luganos for a while and they were fine for the money but punctured a lot more often, and I gave up on both Bontrager Racelites and Vittoria Rubinos for puncturing too much. I shall be sticking with the Contis.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> I've never lost control...



chortle, yeah right!


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had any trouble in the wet with Gatorskins? Mine haven't offed me but I can't say they fill me with confidence.



I was going to suggest Gatorskins on account of good grip in the wet. It's often 'moist' up here in Scotland and I've never had any issue with them losing traction, unlike my the tyres on my fast bike: Vittoria Diamante Pro's, they're fast as fook, but lose grip on greasy/wet surfaces quite scarily. Still, in the dry they're absolutely stonking.


----------



## 2Loose (26 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Michelin Lithion 2. £15 quid each, folding - so easy to get on/off the rims and P-Protection seems decent. They roll nicely and are a tad bit faster then my previous Gatorskins (which are £10+ more expensive).



+1. Very cheap compared to comparable tyres. I couldn't justify the extra £20 a pair for Krylion Carbons...time will tell if I made the wrong choice. 800 miles fairy free and much lighter than my old stock tyres...also come in bike matching blue


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> chortle, yeah right!



Behave, 3BM! Anyway, I'll have you know that the Contis have not let down the tired-and-emotional rider yet. I don't think, strictly, they can be held responsible for pedalling into things or tipping off sideways at 5mph...


----------



## Wobblers (26 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Behave, 3BM! Anyway, I'll have you know that the Contis have not let down the tired-and-emotional rider yet. I don't think, strictly, they can be held responsible for pedalling into things or tipping off sideways at 5mph...



*bites tongue*


Is grip affected much by alcohol?


----------



## Wobblers (26 May 2011)

Another Michelin Krylion Carbon user here. Excellent in the dry, reasonable puncture resistance - but avoid wet drain covers (don't ask me how I found this out!).

I've got conti GP 24's on my Focus Cayo. They're also rather good: no flats so far in 700 miles but very confidence inspiring on cornering and fast descents even in the wet.Edit: they're 24 mm in size, but that's not noticeable in practice. (Anyway, we're told that size doesn't matter.... )


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2011)

McWobble said:


> *bites tongue*
> 
> 
> Is grip affected much by alcohol?



Hmph. It hasn't escaped my notice that you have a pre-emptive username, implying that the unsteadiness exists prior to the boozing. No one is fooled, you know...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hmph. It hasn't escaped my notice that you have a pre-emptive username, implying that the unsteadiness exists prior to the boozing. No one is fooled, you know...



It was either McWobble or McWherethef*ckhaseveryonegone, the easier log-in decided it.


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was either McWobble or McWherethef*ckhaseveryonegone, the easier log-in decided it.


----------



## Wobblers (26 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hmph. It hasn't escaped my notice that you have a pre-emptive username, implying that the unsteadiness exists prior to the boozing. No one is fooled, you know...



I don't know: it fools _me_, especially when I'm, ahem, "tired and emotional".


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2011)

Michelin Pro 3 Race


----------



## Wobblers (26 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was either McWobble or McWherethef*ckhaseveryonegone, the easier log-in decided it.



Harrumph. 

I, of course, would never stoop so low as to direct you to the nearest convenient motorway whilst waymarking! 

(I wouldn't be able to find it anyway!)


----------



## Moodyman (26 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hmph. It hasn't escaped my notice that you have a pre-emptive username, implying that the unsteadiness exists prior to the boozing. No one is fooled, you know...


----------



## HLaB (27 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Conti GP4000: Again in the dry, great tyre. In the wet I found the grip all but disappeared, and don't let them even sniff a man hole cover.
> 
> Conti 4 Seasons: still running these. They are not by a long way puncture proof but better than most. You can tell the difference when rolling to the other 2 though and I really struggle to get them above 40mph. R1 record is 45.6.



I've only ran these two, I would say though my GP4000's are good in the wet.

I've had a few 4 seasons in the past but economising I've shifted the front GP4 season to the rear after it done about 2900 miles, its now done 4500 miles more on the rear and touch wood its had no p'tures. 

I'm not sure I can tell the difference between rolling resistance between them as they are on different bikes but as part of the the front to rear swap I put a cheap wired GranPrix on the front and you can definitely tell the difference in rolling resistance there.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Apr 2012)

the_mikey said:


> I like:
> 
> Vittoria Rubino Pro III tyres
> Michelin Krylion Carbon
> ...


 
Oh how times have changed:

I now LOVE Michelin Krylion Carbons, Like Conti Gatorskins, Conti Grand Prix, Conti GP4000.

I'd love Michelin Pro3 race if the roads were all smooth tarmac.

I dislike Vittoria Rubino Pro III's after too much sliding and crashing with them!


----------



## HLaB (7 Apr 2012)

Since this thread has been bumped back to life I'll add a few more experiences. I borrowed a front Conti Gatorskin to replace my 4th base Grand Prix that failed prematurely at the sidewall (the longest lasting go just 1400miles). The base Grand Prix seemed good fast rolling tyres and grippy in all conditions but that sidewall  and they were subject to the occasional p'tures  The bike had previously run 4 seasons and they were great tyres (grippy, fast and relatively p'ture free) just expensive. I was very happy with the borrowed gatorskin in the 1500 miles I had it (also grippy and fast but no p'tures) and it was used in all conditions (wet, snow and dry). On the rear I used a Vittoria Rubino its never p'tured but I never had confidence in the rear which I lost (and thankfully recovered) a few times. Ive now replaced both. I had considered the Pro 3's as a replacement, as they were on offer but a mate who is a Cat 1 racer had them last season (and hence did a lot of miles on them) said they were fast, grippy tyres but cut up a bit, so I changed my mind and got the Mitch Krylion Carbons. In the 1306miles Ive had the Krylions (note I'm deliberately not rounding down to an unlucky number) touchwood I've been very happy with them, they grip well (in all conditions, did I say I live in Scotland ) and they've not p'tured in that time and dont seem to have worn noticeably.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2012)

I love Conti GP4000S's, like Conti Gatorskins

Dislike Ultremo ZX on normal roads, Specialized standard tyres (like pedalling through porridge)


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2012)

Conti GP4000S's on my summer bikes, Conti Gatorskin Hardshell for the winter bike.


----------



## derrick (7 Apr 2012)

Recently changed to Ultremo ZX and find them really nice, only done a couple of hundred miles on them and have not picked up any damage on them,
time will tell.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2012)

Parker International have some really good deals on Conti GP 4000S and GP 4 Seasons right now, £30 or less.

http://www.parker-international.co.uk/c/63/Tyres.html


----------



## WorcesteRob (8 Apr 2012)

Conti gator hardshell on the rear with normal conti gatorskin on the front, I only have limited time to ride with kids and work commitments so having a puncture on a ride seriously impacts on my time out. So far no punctures this year and covered nearly 500 miles on some pretty rough roads.


----------



## doctornige (8 Apr 2012)

Anyone with anything to say about Specialized Armadillo?


----------



## PaulSecteur (8 Apr 2012)

Seems to be a lot of love for the Carbon krylions... and why not, they are excellent.

Just sayin...

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/michelin-carbon-krylion-25mm-with-grey-strip-maybe-2-pairs.98663/

These are the 25mm versions that are getting very rare, usually £35 each if you can get them.


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2012)

doctornige said:


> Anyone with anything to say about Specialized Armadillo?


Its years since I had one and mine was a 28mm Spesh Nimbus Armadillo, IME it was quite a good, hard wearing and relatively p'ture free tyre but perhaps a little to hard wearing in the end its seemed a little skittish then but by no means was the worst tyre I've had for grip, I think the Vittoria Rubino wins hands down there.


----------



## doctornige (8 Apr 2012)

Basically, I am looking to upgrade the Spesh All Condition that came on the Allez. I am in Derbyshire, so I ride rural roads with grit and thorn hazards, along with the usual light ruts and the odd hole. Degraded Shell Suregrip roads are also a bit of an issue. So a race tyre is a no, even for a sportive. 

A friend speaks highly of Conti Gatorskins. I have also read that the Armadillo is quite clever.

N.


----------



## tiswas-steve (8 Apr 2012)

Running Conti,s GP 4000S at the mo ... Luv em !!


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2012)

Continental GP4000S on my summer bikes, cant fault them.


----------



## Brandane (9 Apr 2012)

doctornige said:


> Anyone with anything to say about Specialized Armadillo?


 
I use Armadillos on all 3 bikes. Find them fine for my needs; but I am not a racer - more of a mile eating plodder! So some might find them heavy, but I don't have a problem with this as a trade off for being pretty much puncture free for the last 2 years (a large piece of broken glass did managed to destroy one tyre).

Just remember to replace them long before the tread wears out, or they end up like this :


----------



## bobones (12 Apr 2012)

doctornige said:


> Anyone with anything to say about Specialized Armadillo?


I put the wired All Condition Armadillo 25s on my winter bike this winter and while they've not punctured I find them very slow rolling and heavy. I ended up putting last year's wired Gatorskins back on the bike (also 25s) and the difference in comfort and pedalling effort is remarkable. Unfortunately there is a big sidewall gash on the rear Gator that I've booted but I don't want to continue with them for too long so I'm in the market for something else. I really want 25s but was considering the GP 24s that are available in a twin pack with tubes for £55, but since it's my winter/rain bike I was thinking about the new Gator Hardshells or GP 4 seasons for extra longevity and puncture protection. Any advice?


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2012)

bobones said:


> I really want 25s but was considering the GP 24s that are available in a twin pack with tubes for £55, but since it's my winter/rain bike I was thinking about the new Gator Hardshells or GP 4 seasons for extra longevity and puncture protection. Any advice?


I could have been unlucky but I've went right off the GP24s and 22's all of them (2 of each) failed prematurely at the side wall (the longest got 1400miles) and I also found that they were more prone to p'ture than any other tyre I've had. The treads look almost new though and the tyres performed gripped well during their short life. I could be wrong but it seems to me that conti have concentrated on getting a grippy tyre with a bit of protection on the tread and forgot all about the sidewalls. As a temporary measure (turned out 1500miles ) I borrowed a front wheel with a gator skin it never p'tured in that time and despite reports I found it very grippy. I've had 4 seasons in the past, they are good grippy, light and well rolling tyres (maybe slightly better than gatorskins in that respective) after a while (quite a while IMC) they become a little p'ture prone as they are wearing out (up till then they are relatively p'ture free). If I had the money I think I'd go for 4 Seasons, closely followed by the gators, but I don't and have tried Mitch Krylion Carbon now and they havent p'tured (touchwood) in 1428miles and look almost as good as new and they grip well too and are the price of the GP24's.


----------



## Tompinder (12 Apr 2012)

Pro 3's all the way, ultra sticky and a fast rolling tyre


----------



## MattHB (12 Apr 2012)

I love the folding gatorskins. Amazing tyre


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Apr 2012)

Folding Gatorskins for me too. P3Rs cut up so easily. I had to ditch a pair after just a few summer months - top dressing did for them. Put Gatorskins on both bikes and after the winter and spring there is hardly a mark on them, and they don't feel much more sluggish either - must be folding though, the wired are much heavier.


----------

